# If Ironmagforum members got together for a face-to-face conversation...



## BulkMeUp (Mar 20, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 20, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 20, 2009)

So you're saying, this would obviously be a very brief conversation.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 20, 2009)

pwoned!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 20, 2009)

First!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2009)

They must very pale members.


I see nothing but a white background, these guys need a little tan.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 20, 2009)

I think I get it now, it's an artistic thing meaning, we wouldn't know eachother from Adam in the real world.  I think ?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2009)

fixed, he does not know how to embed a Youtube video.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2009)

BulkMeUp said:


> YouTube Video






The gay comment reminds me of I Are Baboon.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 20, 2009)

Yup, I see it...

and the 1st word that pops up in your mind.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 21, 2009)

They didn't have foreign dude posting shit no one can understand.....

Where is the jajajaja and kekekeke?

Ours we be filled with rehashes of True Story and How Did You Know About That?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2009)

#9...


----------



## ROID (Mar 21, 2009)

I would give you all a Hersey Kiss


----------

